# Not entitled to Credit Union Death benefit



## StephenRossiter (19 Dec 2019)

My Father has been a member of 3 different credit unions over his life. When he moved in with myself ( aged 79 ) so to look after him, he Joined his 3rd credit union. I called this crdeit union to explain that my father died recently and if we were able to receive death benefit to help towards funeral costs.

I was told as he joined after age 70 and so he was not eligible. Could someone explain if this seems correct as he was always a member of a  credit union throughout his life.


----------



## RedOnion (19 Dec 2019)

Firstly, sorry to hear about your loss.

You might the following thread useful. Each credit union is a separate entity, so the way accounts were transferred might explain their refusal. Read through the thread and it might arm you with information before you speak with the credit union again.






						Refusal of credit union death benefit
					

Hello I am hoping somebody may be able to throw some light on this situation.My Mother passed away last autumn aged 96.My father was a founder member of the C.U.in the town where I grew up and he and Mum were members there.In the mid 1980s they moved to a different town and again opened...



					www.askaboutmoney.com


----------

